# Tender T-Bones. (SV & “Q”)



## Bearcarver (Jun 15, 2019)

*Tender T-Bones. (SV & “Q”)*


Some of you might remember that Mrs Bear & I stopped buying T-Bones, Porterhouse, and NY Strips awhile back, because every Choice example of those that we got around here were Tough & full of Gristle.
Recently a pretty good sale coerced me into buying a few T-Bones @ $4.99 per pound.

So I figured I have to give my Sous Vide Supreme a shot at a couple Tough T-Bones.
First I put them each in their own little Vac sealed bag.
Then I put two of them in my SV, and froze the rest for another day.
I set it at 132° for 27 hours.
Then directly into an ice bath in a large bowl & into the Fridge.
Next day after a few hours in a ziplock with some Lawry's Teriyaki Marinade, I grilled both Steaks on my Weber Q, and Mrs Bear & I shared one of them.
It was Great, Tender & Juicy. Mrs Bear made some Taters Au Gratin & Green Beans to balance out the plates.

I decided to try something new with the second T-Bone, but I’ll post that by itself real soon.


Enjoy The Pics,

Bear


Two SV'd T-Bones cooling quick & into Fridge:







Two T-Bones after SV'ing:






Both Steaks in a Ziplock with Teriyaki Marinade:






Onto my Weber "Q":






Almost time to remove:






Checking the inside---Just Right---MMmmm........






Bear's Supper:






Not much left, but the Coyotes will love to gnaw on this bone:


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 15, 2019)

Those look great Bear!! Our local Savealot has T bones this week for $3.99. Had to grab a big pack. I may SV mine and reverse sear too.


----------



## gary s (Jun 15, 2019)

I noticed you wound up with the filet side Hmmm   Looks great we get a T-Bone every once in a while (When they are on sale)

I "Like" it

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 15, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> Those look great Bear!! Our local Savealot has T bones this week for $3.99. Had to grab a big pack. I may SV mine and reverse sear too.



Thank You Much, Jcam!!!!
I wouldn't do it to a Ribeye, but it sure helps Tenderize a T-Bone!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 15, 2019)

gary s said:


> I noticed you wound up with the filet side Hmmm   Looks great we get a T-Bone every once in a while (When they are on sale)
> 
> I "Like" it
> 
> Gary




Thank You Gary!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 15, 2019)

Looks great.  Weis has them on sale now.  I am out of steak.  Gonna try to get the wife to go tomorrow to get some.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 15, 2019)

Looks good bear . I just might do some tomorrow .


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 16, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> Looks great.  Weis has them on sale now.  I am out of steak.  Gonna try to get the wife to go tomorrow to get some.




Thank You Adam!!
With the ones we get around here, SV is the only way I'll do them any more, and those are called "Choice".

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 16, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Looks good bear . I just might do some tomorrow .



Thank You Chopsaw !!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 16, 2019)

@drdon ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 16, 2019)

nice looking meal bear.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 17, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> nice looking meal bear.




Thank You Jim!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------

